# workmanship



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

check job specs first, but i would think toggle bolts (1/4" ) is ok . no plywood. if you have to mount it on anything , use strut.


----------



## stillirnin (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanx


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

A few toggle bolts will do it but I would try to hit a stud also


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

stillirnin said:


> I have to mount a 600v 30 a 3 pole fused disco on a sheetrock wall w/metal studs ,would it be best to put up a piece of plywood first or just mount right to wall?


 Just use some liquid nail.:no:


----------



## caseyelectric (Oct 19, 2008)

paul d. said:


> check job specs first, but i would think toggle bolts (1/4" ) is ok . no plywood. if you have to mount it on anything , use strut.


This guy has my vote, very good advice


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

1. liquid nail some strut to the wall
2. weld disco to strut
3. fail inspection 
4. try try again 
:laughing:
jk toggles sould be fine


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I also think Paul was right, I'd use strut toggle bolted to the studs.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd probably try to catch the stud with 2 holes, and toggle bolt the other 2.


----------



## Nodoggie (Oct 17, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I'd probably try to catch the stud with 2 holes, and toggle bolt the other 2.


This sounds best to me. Catch one metal stud with large hex (not little panheads) self-tapping screws. Toggle the other side.


----------



## 2towbot (Nov 19, 2008)

Metal studs, nice i agree on the tappers for hanging it.......
but can we somehow incorporate the studs as part of the 
GEC :jester:


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

This what I use for mountingheavy objects on hollow walls w/metal studs.









http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/detail.ex?sku=50957



They hold alot better than regular toggles. I used them to mount my LCD's in my house and they weigh 108lbs. They aren't cheap but they don't fail. Install them into the center of the stud, now your stud is essentially the toggle.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

greg,

i have seen them, but never actually used them...how do they actually work?


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Locate your stud center and drill the appropriate sized hole, the package will say what size depending on the size of the toggle. The toggle portion pivots on the plastic keeper, then slide it through the hole and slide down the plastic retainer then screw in the bolt and what ever it is holding.

I like them over regular toggles for heavy objects because they will not fold backwards, if over tightened or get pulled on hard, like a disco. handle. I use them alot because houses here in Central FL are being built with metal studs.

Besides Fastenal, Hilti also makes them. For all I know Hilti might be making them for Fastenal.


----------

